# Tzeentch Prince and Marines



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I posted these in my log but wanted to get some more responses and criticisms on them. First off, pics of the finished (minus the base) Tzeentch Daemon Prince.


































Now some pics of the Tzeentch marines. I want the Icon marines to look similar to yet different from the actual Thousand Sons to show that the more ornate armour belongs on the actual Legion troops. The idea is that any others in the army that are NOT actual Tsons are initiates working their way up to becoming true members of the Legion. Anyway, some wips:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

As I have said before, kickass painting there Wraithlord! I just can't get over how nice that Deamon prince looks and a very nice scheme for those marines aswell! Look forward to seeing the Prince with his base finished.


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

The prince has some awesome blue highlighting there, love it. I'm not sure it could be any better. The marines look very nicely put together as well, though I think I'd have preferred more of a blue hue to the main armor color. I can see it's more of a steel blue, but I'd have gone a couple more shades brighter. Otherwise, all looks great!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nicely done Wraithlord. Only comment is the skulls on the prince look too clean and maybe use a wash, but that is me being Galahad and nitpicking :grin:

Good work on it.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

not to nitpick also, i dont think the wings on the DP work well enough, dont get me wrong, i love what youve done, just feels a bit uncomplete, thats all.


----------



## xynoq the wise (Sep 3, 2008)

those are amongst the best marines i've seen in... well... forever...

wow, you need to offer painting services to people... if you don't already
:good:

:threaten:ALL HAIL CHAOS!!!:threaten:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

These are just beautiful but if you'll accept a recommendation from an infinitely inferior painter, maybe you should pick out the 8 pointed star on the prince's chest in flame colors? That would make it stand out and fit with all the flames you have going on on your other models (same color as the tzeentch shoulder pad on the champion)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought about that but went with the blue to make it look like scar tissue on the blue skin. Not entirely sure if I achieved that result but I was happy with how it turned out for the most part.


----------



## Lord of Fenris (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow. The Daemon Prince looks effin' incredible, to say the least. As it's already been said. Is that a model from Warhammer Fantasy Battles, converted?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not converted at all, stock Be'lakor model on a dreadnought base.

Riandro, how do the wings not work? Keep in mind that they are the stock wings for the model, I didn't do any converting.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I know Tzeentch is meant to be Garish, but IMHO the deamon prince's skin could do with slightly darker tone. Alternatively, what about linking the Lava on the Power weapons with the Daemon Prince. maybe blue on the skin, or as a Purpley colour on the wings skin.

The Marines look amazing, although the Spiky Marine with the Chaos Lord/Sorceror head looks way too outsized. If it was given a Cloak, I think that could really set it off. Seems as if it's going to fall over, when I thought the Tsons were meant to be Automatons? (From previous fluff, Ahrimans Rubrik and all that, although the Coedx doesn't represent that).


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Those marines are meant to be regular marines bearing an icon of tzeentch, I thought...


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

killmaimburn said:


> These are just beautiful but if you'll accept a recommendation from an infinitely inferior painter, maybe you should pick out the 8 pointed star on the prince's chest in flame colors? That would make it stand out and fit with all the flames you have going on on your other models (same color as the tzeentch shoulder pad on the champion)



When I was looking at your DP I thought that maybe yellow or green on the star would help it to stand out and tie it to your army a little better. But Kill's idea is right on! I think it would be fantastic if your painted the star in the flame colours you do for their Tzeentch symbols. Perhaps it would give you an opportunity to use your lighting technique you do so well??? 

..., as for the rest. What can I say? They are going to look amazing in your army. Honestly, I can't wait to play a game with them across the table fully painted. Keep it up bud!:good:


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

best looking prince ive ever seen


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Alternatively, what about linking the Lava on the Power weapons with the Daemon Prince. maybe blue on the skin, or as a Purpley colour on the wings skin.


I will do that with the base he is on by giving it a lava flow look similar to the other models in my army.



> Those marines are meant to be regular marines bearing an icon of tzeentch, I thought...


Spot on, they are followers of Tzeentch bearing his icon, not full Thousand Sons. That is why the paint for them is not the same as the actual Tson models I have while still retaining that metallic blue look.

As for the star on the chest, two people have said the same thing now so I will probably go ahead and do that in the flame colours, maybe see if I can indeed pull off a glowing effect on the area.


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Damn, that prince is good!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The Demon Prince is gorgeous, I love it The TS marines look sext too. Good job


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Comments: Holy crap!!!!
Criticisms: You have too much talent for one man alone. Share it round.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Riandro, how do the wings not work? Keep in mind that they are the stock wings for the model, I didn't do any converting.


i meant the painting side of it :laugh: it just feels a bit... empty and plain, maybe you could freehand something on there? maybe icons?magical fire? i dont know. but still, its a breath-taking model :good:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ahh gotcha. Yeah you are right in the fact that I -could- do more with them but as these are my tabletop playing army I have decided not to take them as far as I might simply because they are the ones I do in fact play with. Paint rubs off, chips, etc, means that it really doesn't make any sense to do so.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks sweet dude - +rep for that beautiful demon prince


----------

